# under coating a truck



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i want to spray under coat my dodge with used oil,what do i need to thin the oil with ?if any thing.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

what tha? check out zeibert. Thats what my truck under coat is.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure why you would use oil. It won't adhere to the metal and will only stay until the first rain or mudhole. Find a good undercoating material, clean the underside well and apply.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

oil? why oil?


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Pretty sure that Dodge will take care of that for you in a short time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

using oil is pretty common up north, gets into all areas, keeps them water proof and prevents seals and rubber from drying out


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

There is just way more things available, the negatives are just outnumbering the positives on this one.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

Where Texans, We don't beat to a up north "Drum" HeHe your in ******* country


----------

